# Clip of Tuhon Bill McGrath and GM Leo Gaje



## Guro Harold (Feb 9, 2007)

Here is a clip of Tuhon Bill McGrath and GM Leo Gaje.

You will need quicktime or realplayer. Once you click on the link, It will take a minute or two for the clip to play.

Enjoy!

Palusut


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 9, 2007)

Awesome find!


----------



## lhommedieu (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice clip.  Thanks for sharing.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

